# Personal Library Management Software?



## SolaScriptura (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm hoping that some of you PBers can and will provide me with some good recommendations for software to enable me to catalog and manage my library. I've been testing one for Mac called Delicious Library and I like the fact that I simply have to hold up the barcode to my camera and just like that the book is entered. But there are a few quirks that I don't like, so I'm hoping for some other ideas to compare.

Thanks!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 5, 2011)

Ben,

I use Collectorz Book Collector. It does a very good job of cataloging, and even helps you to keep track of lent books. It also has iPhone and iPad apps that you can export your library to. The only thing that is annoying to me is that they make you pay separately for the iPhone/iPad apps.

Book Database Software, catalog your home library by ISBN


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 5, 2011)

Will the Book Collector software allow me to scan using the built-in camera on my computer? Or do I have to purchase a hand scanner?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 5, 2011)

You used to have to purchase a scanner. But it looks like now you can buy an app for your phone:
Wireless barcode reader / scanner for iPhone and Android » CLZ Barry


----------



## JWY (Sep 5, 2011)

*EndNote Interface?*

Does Collectorz interface with EndNote?


----------



## Andres (Sep 5, 2011)

Ben, I use LibraryThing currently. It's free, up to 200 books and then you have to upgrade. You can purchase a lifetime membership for $25 and then you have an unlimited amount of books you can enter. You can take a "tour" of the site here to see their features. Apparently they also have a mobile version, but I've never used it.


----------



## baron (Sep 5, 2011)

Andres said:


> I use LibraryThing currently



I also use LibraryThing. I seen where you can use a scanner for your book'.s I don't know much about it though. 

Any other's here on LibraryThing. I'm listed under baron770. I like to check out other's Libraries. My main problem is not listing them but what to do with them when done reading!


----------

